# after epec what to do



## ganga (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi I am from hyderabad ,India.I am trying to go singapore.I have known how to 
apply EPEC.But i dont know what to do after receiving EPEC. do i need to apply for any other visa. or directly can i go singapore with epec. and one more query is if i go there for job search i want to do any part time job is it allowed. please give me steps what to follow


thanks

Gangadhar


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

step 1: apply EPEC
step 2: wait for the approval letter
step 3: read the approval letter, which states "WHAT NEXT" including the need to apply for Social visit visa to Singapore, and then submit the LTVP at ICA website, and then collect the 12 month long term visa (LTVP)

Questions ??


----------



## ganga (Nov 16, 2011)

ecureilx said:


> step 1: apply EPEC
> step 2: wait for the approval letter
> step 3: read the approval letter, which states "WHAT NEXT" including the need to apply for Social visit visa to Singapore, and then submit the LTVP at ICA website, and then collect the 12 month long term visa (LTVP)
> 
> Questions ??


Hi thank you for reply.after having (LTVP) i want to do any part time job for one or two months till i get the good job .is it possible to do part time or any job by having (LTVP)?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

geee .. you can't do any part time or full time job on LTVP !!!!!!!! You should read up the LTVP terms in ICA website .. 

You will be deported if you are caught .. and banned from coming here anymore .. 

Next question ?


----------



## ganga (Nov 16, 2011)

ecureilx said:


> geee .. you can't do any part time or full time job on LTVP !!!!!!!! You should read up the LTVP terms in ICA website ..
> 
> You will be deported if you are caught .. and banned from coming here anymore ..
> 
> Next question ?


ok thak you .after getting EP from any company if i want to change my job is it possible to change company ?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mate: why don't you first get a job, and get an EP and then worry about the rest ?

For a start, EP is tied to your employer and a hundred and one things can go wrong if you switch job as soon as you get an EP:

Your former employer can refuse to release you in lieu of contractual obligations, or MOM may see you are a job-jumper, and more ..

And not that EP is tied to your employer

Did you bother to read up on what is an EP at MOM site ? Which is detailed enough I presume.


----------



## leminh (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi,

Can I apply LTVP before arriving Singapore?

Thanks!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

leminh: did you apply for EPEC ?


----------



## leminh (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, I'm applying with EPEC.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

apply for EPEC, wait for approval letter, and do please read the instructions, as the approval letter will say what to do.


----------



## leminh (Nov 17, 2011)

hmm..it will take 4 weeks though


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

do you want me to give you stale info and then you can jump at me ??  

You could also read up, as I replied to the same, as to what I know the current process is .. in one of the threads ..


----------

